# Forged Bent Rod from SharpshooterJD



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Last month SharpshooterJD (Josh) posted a bent-wire slingshot in his signature narrow ttf style. I PMed him to ask about it and that one was gone but he had a couple others I could choose from. I picked a 5/16 forged one in a similar ttf configuration. Just a disclaimer: I paid full price for this shooter.
It showed up yesterday and I snuck in a few shots with it today. It's just what I wanted! The outside fork width is just under 2.5", which works great with ttf. 
The design is very simple, just a great symmetrical shape with slots in the top of the forks. Just because it's simple doesn't mean that a lot of thought didn't go into it, though. It fits the hand perfectly and the sight picture is ideal. Even with a moderately heavy draws weight the shape distributes the force evenly over the contact points of the hand. 
I was concerned that a lack of an ergo shape would make the hold uncomfortable, but it doesn't so far.
I have double Simple-Shot blacks bands on it for shooting 1/2" steel. This isn't what Josh recommends and I don't imagine he fully endorses. He recommends using singles with matchstick attachment, which works great. I have a small piece of latex between the two layers, which makes for a tight fit in the slots, then they go around the outside of the forks. I have no worries about this attachment being secure.
I plan to shoot this frame almost exclusively for a while as part of the ongoing "slingshot dojo" over in the Art of Shooting section.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

That is an awesome frame! I’ll have to look into one of those once I get off Skropi’s challenge.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for the kind review man! I greatly appreciate your thoughtful comments, and I am so glad you like it! I used to make ergo shooters almost exclusively, but I found some people didn't understand which way they were meant to be held, and would often shoot them backwards, so I switched to making them symmetrical. I still make some great ergo 3/8 inchers (like the one I shot at ECST) if you're ever interested . Have fun with it man! And let me know if you ever notice anything I could do to improve them. I trust your input.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have one very similar... I love it. It is the frame that set me on pocketability as my most important frame feature. 
They shoot awesome... and they look really cool.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

They look like they'd shoot well. Keen to get a looped tube version.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I did some more shooting with this frame over the last couple days and can't say enough good things about it!
The size and shape are perfect for forgetting about the frame and concentrating on shooting. It disappears in the hand but is rock solid because it's made of iron (or steel. Pretty sure it's iron, though ). The density and weight of the frame soak up any recoil, as well.
I honestly have no desire to shoot anything else right now.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I took this rig out to the woods today and another benefit of the design became clear: It's quiet!
Even with doubled flats on it whispers. TTF and doubles is usually a recipe for a loud slap noise with the shot, but this doesn't have any frontal area for the bands to smash into. I'm hoping this translates to increased band life. I'm betting it will.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Excuse the crap illustration, would it be possible to have one made like this just for flats? I feel like it would look awesome. 









Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> Excuse the crap illustration, would it be possible to have one made like this just for flats? I feel like it would look awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly man. I have thought about it before, but it would be very difficult. So, I would have to cut the slots before I bent the forks. But to bend the forks I need heat and pressure which will close the newly cut slots. If I could fashion a spacer to fit in between the slots to hold the slots open while I bend the forks, it would work. I could see if I could make a spacer next time I'm in the shop and I will let you know. Not very confident I can do it though.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@SharpshooterJD
You may not feel this way, but I am pretty confident that you can do it. Like 100% confident.
Theres no problem without a solution, and nothing that a crafty.....craftsman, can't do. 
So, just do it ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> @SharpshooterJD
> You may not feel this way, but I am pretty confident that you can do it. Like 100% confident.
> Theres no problem without a solution, and nothing that a crafty.....craftsman, can't do.
> So, just do it


I hope he does. I think it would look rad and shoot lasers.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Bushpotchef, you do understand that this would shoot like a pfs, right? ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> Bushpotchef, you do understand that this would shoot like a pfs, right?


Lol of course. If youre joking about how I said it would shoot 'lasers' , its a term we used in paintball for guns that shot perfectly straight at short ranges haha. And if youre joking about how much I love PFSs, at this point Ive given up on fighting it. Im obsessed and I must own and shoot all reputable PFS designs LOL. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am still resisting Chef lol! Let's see for how long ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I am still resisting Chef lol! Let's see for how long


You mean youre still resisting the call of the mighty PFS!? FOR SHAME! LOL just kidding my friend, you'll come around in your own time haha.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Flat top shooter anyone?

This is the best I can do at the moment. Was hoping I'd have enough space to get my band saw blade between the forks to cut the slits, but I only had about a 1/4 inch gap, so decided to squish the forks together and turn it into a flat top shooter. Kind of unconventional but I think it'll still shoot pretty well. I'll try to test it soon. Maybe in a video .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

If by any chance this interests anyone let me know ????


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love it!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I do not see why It would not work...as a good bent wire frame shooter

akaOldmiser


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SharpshooterJD said:


> 1115181515a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But see now were back to bottle openers LOL. Just kidding pal its really cool, maybe Im just super into the idea. Ive been wanting to to a clamp top pfs for ages this would have been like a matchstick attatchment style flatband only pfs.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SharpshooterJD said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse the crap illustration, would it be possible to have one made like this just for flats? I feel like it would look awesome.
> ...


What about something like this?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> SharpshooterJD said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Oouuuu thats slick too!!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Texshooter has one that may well suit for some guidance.

https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/flat-man.10080/

Perhaps that top configuration could be bent rather than welded.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

flipgun said:


> Texshooter has one that may well suit for some guidance.
> https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/flat-man.10080/
> 
> Perhaps that top configuration could be bent rather than welded.


Damn that's as cool as cool can be!!!!!! I would never shoot it though, I can't bring myself to trust the welds enough, no matter how strong they are, but it's a very nice frame!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

As for wields? No faith in them here. I was thinking that it could be bent 90% into the throat and curve back to the fork and use matchstick set up. Sure sounds easier than cutting and banging while not hammering shut slots.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I can do this no problem. 

Way easier going out than in.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey everyone, I really appreciate your enthusiasm! This has been fun! At the moment though I am really busy trying to restock my Etsy shop for the Christmas rush, so I don't have much extra metal, fuel or time to spend at the moment on experiments. We are also totally highjacking MJ's thread here, so maybe we can continue this conversation in private messages?

Flipgun, thanks for sharing man! I was initially inspired by his frames, and I have made frames like that before, but folding over the forks like that, while maintaining just the right size slot is very difficult and time-consuming. You can watch me do it in a video on my YouTube channel. However, it's very easy to do the same design but with my standard slotted method. If anyone is interested in one of those, I can make one up for you no problem, so feel free to PM me, and we can work out the details .

I am sorry Bushpotchef, but the flat top shooter is the best I can do at the moment. If you would like to put in a custom order with me, I would be happy to try again, but like I said, I don't have much steel or fuel to keep experimenting without an order at this time. I think what you are after is totally possible, I would just have to set the forks much wider than I normally do to allow me to cut the slots. Again feel free to message me and we can continue this discussion .

I also have the flat top shooter and a standard small gap TTF target shooter available at the moment if anyone is interested.

Thanks guys! And thanks again MJ for the very kind and honest review! Take care.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't mind the post hijack  It's the nature of a discussion forum and as long as it stays positive it's all good.
If no one picks up that flat top in a month or two let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

M.J said:


> I don't mind the post hijack  It's the nature of a discussion forum and as long as it stays positive it's all good.
> If no one picks up that flat top in a month or two let me know :thumbsup:


Thanks, man . Will do!


----------

